# Was ist besser 4 oder 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher?



## hajoyk (25. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich leicht zu beantworten, aber:

ich beabsichtige, mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Nun stelle ich bei Durchsicht des WEB und Besuchen von Elektronik-Fachmärkten fest, dass "alte" PCs mit 6 GB RAM angeboten werden, neue PCs aber nur mit 4 GB. Frage: wurden die neueren PCs nur speziell für das Weihnachtsgeschäft auf den Markt gebracht oder aber hat sich die Elektronik so weit verbessert, dass man z.B. aufgrund neuer Prozessessoren mit 4 GB auskommt?

viele Grüße -hajoyk


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,
auch wenn PCs mit leistungsfähigen bzw. neuere CPUs ausgerüstet werden heißt das nicht das auf Arbeitsspeicher verzichtet werden kann. Den die beiden Komponenten haben ja unterschiedliche Aufgabenbereiche.
Was sind bei dir alte PCs? Also wenn diese mit 6 Gb ausgerüstet sind müssen diese ja min. Windows Vista beeinhalten da das ja sonst keinen Sinn macht.

So jetzt zu deiner eigentlichen Frage. Was willst du mit deinem Recher machen? Den ich würde die Frage, ob du dir 4 oder 6 Gb kaufst, nicht hauptsächlich davon abhängig machen was der Markt anbietet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hajoyk (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Deine Antwort hat mir weitergeholfen, ich werde mit der Neuanschaffung doch noch 1 - 2 Monate warten. 

Mit den alten PCs meine ich PCs auf denen vorher Vista installiert war (oder auch noch ist) oder auch PCs die im Internet dadurch erkennt, dass schon ein Nachfolge-Model (diesmal mit 4 GB) auf dem Markt ist. 

Den PC will ich überwiegend für Multimedia benutzen. 

Ich vermute, dass man die "neuen" PCs mit 4 GB für das Weihnachtsfest auf den Markt gebracht hat und/oder um eine Preiserhöhung elegant zu kaschieren. Der Zeitpunkt war hierfür günstig, weil viele Windows-Kunden sehnsüchtig auf Windows 7 gewartet haben.

Vielen Dank nochmals für die superschnelle Antwort.

vg - hajoyk


----------



## fluessig (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich glaube eher, dass es am Sockel lag. Die PCs mit 6 GB Ram waren bestimmt core i7 Prozessoren auf dem 1366er Sockel. Damit einher geht, dass der Arbeitsspeicher im Triple Channel Modus angesteuert wird, um eine höhere Busbreite zu erzielen. Einfach gesagt: Man muss 3 Arbeitsspeicherriegel verbauen um einen Geschwindigkeitsschub zu bekommen (3 x 2GB). Gegen Mitte letzten Jahres kam endlich der Mainstream Sockel 1156 in größeren Zahlen auf den Markt. Dieser verwendet wieder nur den Dual Channel Mode, wie schon der Sockel 775 zuvor. Also verbaut man nur 2 x 2 GB. 

Der Sockel 1366 ist für den Highend Bereich reserviert und entsprechend teuer. Über den Nutzen kann man sich streiten, weil die Sockel 1156 CPUs nicht spürbar langsamer sind bei gleichem Preis.


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2010)

Sorry, Jungs, kurze Frage nebenbei: Hat Hier Jemand schon einen i5/i7 im Rechner? Ich würde gerne wissen, was auf Jenen mein Benchmark LBM2 für Zahlen ausspuckt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Januar 2010)

Ich könnte mit nem Phenom II X4 955BEdienen aber einen i7 hab ich nicht


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2010)

Kein Thema, würde mich auch freuen, dann habe ich 'nen Rundumschlag mit dem Benchmarker.

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Hat Hier Jemand schon einen i5/i7 im Rechner?


jupp, einen I7-920, also so ziemlich den kleinsten... Ich lasse Deinen Benchmark in den nächsten Tagen mal laufen 

Zum Thema:
Für die Frage, ob nun 4GB oder 6GB sinnvoll sind, ist auch noch entscheidend, ob man ein 32bit- oder ein 64bit-Betriebssystem einsetzt. Bei 32bit ist jedes Byte über 4GB Verschwendung, da über 4GB hinaus da nichts zu nutzen ist. Schaden tut es aber auch nichts.

Was den I7 angeht, kann ich bei meinem Motherboard (Asus P6T) auch mit nur zwei belegten RAM-Steckplätzen arbeiten (6 sind drin, LGA1366-Sockel). Das ist aber das Minimum und, wie "fluessig" schon sagte, hat man dann keinen Triple-Channel-Mode, aber immer noch einen Dual-Channel-Mode (bei Einbau in Kanäle A1 und B1, nur für bestimmte RAM-Riegel garantiert).


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Januar 2010)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Für die Frage, ob nun 4GB oder 6GB sinnvoll sind, ist auch noch entscheidend, ob man ein 32bit- oder ein 64bit-Betriebssystem einsetzt. Bei 32bit ist jedes Byte über 4GB Verschwendung, da über 4GB hinaus da nichts zu nutzen ist. Schaden tut es aber auch nichts.



Da muss ich widersprechen. PAE ist inzwischen weit verbreitet und funktioniert auch mit Vista und WIndows 7 ohne Probleme. Ja es ist glaub ich sogar von anfang an als Standard aktiviert. So können auch 32Bit Systeme mehr Speicher nutzen. Natürlich geht der Trend klar zu 64Bit.



darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Was den I7 angeht, kann ich bei meinem Motherboard (Asus P6T) auch mit nur zwei belegten RAM-Steckplätzen arbeiten (6 sind drin, LGA1366-Sockel). Das ist aber das Minimum und, wie "fluessig" schon sagte, hat man dann keinen Triple-Channel-Mode, aber immer noch einen Dual-Channel-Mode (bei Einbau in Kanäle A1 und B1, nur für bestimmte RAM-Riegel garantiert).



Dazu sei nur angemerkt, dass die Nutzung des i7 mit 2 statt 3 Riegeln und dem Fallback auf Dualchannel die Investition in die doch recht teuren CPUs nahezu überflüssig macht da sie dadurch keinen Vorteil gegenüber günstigeren Core 2 Duo/Quad haben und teilweise sogar langsamer sind. Allerdings ist hierbei zu berücksichtigen, dass ein massiver Leistugsgewinn gegenüber der Konkurrenz sowieso erst mit den Modellen ab 450€ zu erzielen ist.


----------



## darkframe (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,


Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Da muss ich widersprechen. PAE ist inzwischen weit verbreitet und funktioniert auch mit Vista und WIndows 7 ohne Probleme. Ja es ist glaub ich sogar von anfang an als Standard aktiviert. So können auch 32Bit Systeme mehr Speicher nutzen. Natürlich geht der Trend klar zu 64Bit.


ach ja, das hatte ich ganz vergessen, aber so einfach ist es dann doch nicht, da der Modus nur unter bestimmten Betriebssystemen erlaubt, mehr als 4GB zu adressieren (siehe z.B. hier bei Microsoft und hier für Linux u.a.). Laut dieses Textes sind bei Vista und W7 (jeweils 32bit) auch mit PAE nur 4GB nutzbar und zumindest bei meinem Vista 32bit ist es auch tatsächlich so (Dual-Boot-Rechner mit 12GB und W7 64bit bzw. Vista 32bit, beides Ultimate-Versionen).

Im Übrigen ist es unter Windows m.E. eigentlich fast egal, wieviel GB das Betriebssystem (32bit) adressieren kann, da den Anwendungen trotzdem nur maximal 2GB zugestanden werden. Das ändert sich erst mit 64bit-Anwendungen in einer 64bit-Umgebung. Man könnte allerdings eventuell mehr Anwendungen gleichzeitig laufen lassen.



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Dazu sei nur angemerkt, dass die Nutzung des i7 mit 2 statt 3 Riegeln und dem Fallback auf Dualchannel die Investition in die doch recht teuren CPUs nahezu überflüssig macht


Volle Zustimmung!


----------

